# Some aerial pictures of Tokyo



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/2007-10.html




The imperial palace and Tokyo station
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...139.75708&spn=0.547658,1.277161&t=h&z=10&om=1











Kasumigaseki area











Bay area
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...39.890289&spn=0.547765,1.277161&t=h&z=10&om=1




















Shinjuku skyscrapers and Tokyo metropolitan office
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...39.700775&spn=0.547635,1.277161&t=h&z=10&om=1








cocoon tower












Yokohama city area , This area is about 25 kilometers away from Tokyo station in the south
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...39.754333&spn=0.547627,1.277161&t=h&z=10&om=1





















Saitama city area , This area is about 23 kilometers away from Tokyo station in the north
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...39.735107&spn=0.547666,1.277161&t=h&z=10&om=1


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

dense as hell!!!


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

:applause: very dense.the Yokohama waterfront area looks very nice


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So cool


----------



## cernoch (Aug 7, 2007)

Impressive! 
Is Tokyo still the largest metropolitan area in the world?


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics , Truly world Metropolis !


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I MUST GO TO TOKYO :drool: 
Im drooling just looking at these pictures


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Enormous city


----------



## archy_ (Nov 18, 2006)

OMG!!! nice skycrapers...especially Yokohama


----------



## NegaSado (May 23, 2004)

Sick. Absolutely sick!


----------



## venom (Mar 30, 2005)

another one


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Tokyo is an amazing city. Is so huge, dense and modern.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, tokyo has more highrises than i thought


----------



## Tharsis Montes (Oct 14, 2007)

cernoch said:


> Is Tokyo still the largest metropolitan area in the world?


Yeah


Great pics! I knew Tokyo was dense but not THAT dense :lol: How did you take these pics? Were you on a blimp or something lol

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

:master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## JuanCarlos (Feb 4, 2005)

The most impressive city in the world! It really amaze me. :bow: mg:


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

This is Kawasaki city .

There is Kawasaki city between Tokyo metro and Yokohama city ( metropolitan area )


http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&h...39.696655&spn=0.497881,1.078033&t=h&z=11&om=1


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Shinagawa and Odaiba , Tokyo










Osaki area , Tokyo


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Incredible shots! Thanks for sharing, this city is out of this world, but yet part of it.


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

:cheers::cheers::cheers: OMG! Fantastic Pics!


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo Disney Resort











River city 21 










Shiodome 


















Akihabara-Anime,manga,electronics town









Toyosu









Roppongi









Akasaka

















Shinjuku


----------



## Mercury (Jun 13, 2003)

Amazing pics... it looks so huge!


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Tokyo is amazing. What impressed me the most was the infrastructure -- to someone accustomed to a simplistic grid design, the sheer complexity, and seamlessness, of Tokyo's road and rail networks, was awe-inspiring. There is a highway that cuts through a building, for crying out loud.


----------



## tHOmMY777 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanx a lot 4 these pics..So cool!


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

:bow:


----------



## Sielbeck (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd love to visit Tokyo sometime, and maybe I'll see some street racing action while I'm at it!


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo night view from helicopter .


----------



## Jhun (Mar 25, 2007)

Tokyo is the only city make me feel tiny (I 'm from Beijing)


----------



## Aconcagua 9 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Tokyo Aerial:*

0pp by Emerald9888, en Flickr


00p00p by Emerald9888, en Flickr


00p0 by Emerald9888, en Flickr

Source video:


----------

